# Inkjet heat transfer and flock transfer T-shirt, which has better quality?



## victorlily (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm new in T-shirt bussiness , I want to know heat transfer and flock transfer , which has better quality?


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

What type of heat transfer media? I use a Roland print and cut for digital work and its so far on par with sublimated flocking, if that is the flock you are refering too!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I would think those two are different and both have their positives and negatives. Are you referring to printable flock or the "cut-only" colored flock transfers?


----------

